# hey folks..good order experiences?



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

looking to find a website I can order stuff on..free shipping? great prices? any comments?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been partial to the UK websites for ordering on-line stuff and getting it here. I find they are less likely to get pulled for customs inspection and, depending on how much you order, they often have cheap to free shipping.

The two I have used are Chain Reaction Cycles (www.chainreactioncycles.com) and Wiggle (www.wiggle.co.uk). If CRC has what you are after in stock, they are great....my only gripe is that their forecast wait times to get stuff in have generally been unreliable. Wiggle doesn't have the same selection...though it is still very good...but I find they are much better when it comes to the timing of out-of-stock items.

Generally speaking, the price is better than the big name US sites when it comes to getting stuff to Canada...esp. considering shipping! (I don't know why you need to pay $30 for UPS shipping from the US plus all of UPS' fees when the guys in the UK can send stuff for $7)


----------



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi robgazoo,

I just got a pair of PI Pro In R Cool Bib shorts from PBK for $116. Free shipping, plus PBK points, and no tax . My shorts arrived in 10 days. You gotta be careful with PBK prices though, they tend to jack up the price then discount it back to normal price.

FYI, I live in Toronto.


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been ordering from MEC.ca and ProBikeKit and been happy. I bought a CatEye cyclometer when I first got my bike last summer, and this year I bought my NW cycling shoes, no duty, and Garmin Edge 500 with premium HRM and cadence/speed sensor (paid a little duty, still cheaper).

From Mec I have ordered a few jerseys and cycling shorts, some lights, gels, arm warmers etc. All free shipping over $50.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I also order from the big UK webstores. I've had great experiences with all.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Jenson is nice because they calculate the final price to your door. You won't have to pay surprise duty fees. I look for the best price i can find and then ask Jenson to match it.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

My hierarchy is
-LBS first to see if they can match prices or at least be close.
-MEC if they carry it but they are fairly limited 
-online retailer- have had good experiences with Chain Reaction Cycles and Jenson, but i find CRC tends to be cheaper especially with free shipping


----------



## Fyrblade (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed re Jenson. And their shipping is ridiculously fast. INSANELY fast. Ludicrous speed.

I ordered 5 items on Monday and they arrived from California to Toronto in 2 days with regular shipping option. That was my 4th order and all were equally quick.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Jenson, Wiggle, Merlin Cycles, PBK, Ribble, Bike Nashbar

Edit: Was there something wrong with the 40 responses you got in your other thread? 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ho...-ship-canada-without-paying-extra-274769.html


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribble, Shiny Bikes, ProBikeKit.


----------



## arid (Nov 29, 2011)

limba said:


> Jenson is nice because they calculate the final price to your door. You won't have to pay surprise duty fees. I look for the best price i can find and then ask Jenson to match it.


Jenson does not match UK prices.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got hit hard with the duty on a $130 order from Wiggle.

$53 duty fee... shite!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Have any of you had problems with Nashbar's website? I found some time ago that when you set your shipping address to Canada, it would crash, every time, on any computer, any place. 

Now this doesn't happen any more, they've contracted a shipping company (Fiftyone.com) to handle shipping, customs, and HST. Canadian prices are inflated by 2.8% even though the C$ is worth about that much _more _than $US, so you'd expect the price to be lower, as it is at jensonusa. I suppose you have to pay this middleman somehow. And it's called Fiftyone!

But the real rub is that shipments get 'sent to the International Processing Center' and who knows where that is, but it seems to add days to the shipment. I was always impressed that it took less than a week to ship from Youngstown to Toronto, but this is taking a long time even to display updates, then they're using DHL.

Im a little disappointed, maybe I should just arrange some more shopping trips and pick up over the border, or just go to Jenson. 

Opinions?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey another, is a partially assembled bike-in-a-box (made in China, it says it on the box) considered 'bike parts' or a 'complete bicycle' and therefore subject to duty? Jenson charges only 13% 'sales tax'.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I always look for the best prices with Google Product Search and then ask Jenson to match. Plus Jenson tells me exactly what the final price will be. No surprises at the door.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I also noticed something with Nashbar's new broker - they add 'duties and taxes', but it's about 20%, which is a lot more than the 13% that you'd pay for the same things at Jenson (there is no duty on bike parts). 

So you don't pay brokerage when the package arrives, but you do when you order it. The reason I usually order to my home is that it's a small order and I wouldn't pay duties, brokerage, or taxes, but now it looks like I would with that company...Then they use DHL, which takes a long time, even if they don't wreck your stuff. I'm not very happy this way, since Nashbar was what I'd go to for bargains cheaper than local, which they aren't any more. 

I guess the best course of action if you insist to buy from Nashbar is to cross the border to pick up your high-value items but how many people have the time or convenience to do that very often?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

So far the best Canadian website is CyclePath - Catalog

UK Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames or wiggle or probikekit. But duties and taxes can be a hit and miss.

US side, i look at Amazon.com first. Recently picked up Sugoi RS Bibs for $62each.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

jlandry said:


> I just got hit hard with the duty on a $130 order from Wiggle.
> 
> $53 duty fee... shite!


Was the shipper UPS?


----------



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

*new canadian website*

you can try crazycanuckcycling website online.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

limba said:


> Jenson is nice because they calculate the final price to your door. You won't have to pay surprise duty fees. I look for the best price i can find and then ask Jenson to match it.


+1

Also (your experiences may vary) every order I have made with jenson has been at my door often overnight, but at the most in 2 business days.

As for another good experience, I ordered a bar (Ergonova team), bar tape and seatpost (Dorico LTD) directly from 3T (in Italy) and it only cost $10(USD) to ship and I ordered it on Friday and I had it on Monday.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

I advise from Bike Nashbar, as mentioned above the Fiftyone company they deal with causes a boat load of troubles. My last order from them will be my last. In September I ordered a new pair of cycling shoes, a middle of the line Diadora's. First off it was nice that they include all prices so you are not charged at the door, but the tax and duty they charge runs about 2-8% more then it should be. Secondly, it can take forever to get your stuff. I paid extra for the fast 2 day shipping, the thing is it took them about a week to process my order and to go to their shipping location. So if you are in a rush for what you ordered don't go with Nashbar. Once I received my shoes I took them out and they looked used! So I decided to return and get a refund. They told me ship via insured mail and I would be refunded the original cost and all shipping cost. I just got my refund this week, they refunded me the $28 then they took it right back! It looks like they tried to pull a quick one on me, anyways I will be calling them this coming week. My other experiences have been tolerable at the most, this one crossed the line.

One positive did come out of this. Before I returned the shoes I took them to my LBS to see what they thought about them as they looked used, they agreed that I should return them. Then they told me if I wanted I could get a pair of shoes from them for the same cost so I walked out with a pair of Northwave Extreme Tech, saved like $250 on them.

*In short*, I advise against Bike Nashbar. I highly recommend Chain Reaction Cycles!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I order from Chainreaction or Wiggle or Probikekit and have had great prices and great services every time. The last two orders I got hit with paying HST and a small handling fee from Canada Post. The delivery person said they are started to crack down a little more on collecting the HST but that it was still hit and miss. Still cheaper than buying in Canada. I don't order from the states if they don't use the US Postal Service, otherwise the brokerage fees will negate any savings on what ever you bought.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

blakcloud said:


> I don't order from the states if they don't use the US Postal Service, otherwise the brokerage fees will negate any savings on what ever you bought.


I don't like USPS/CP. They're all over the map. I've had two completely opposite experiences with them this year. 1. I ordered a casette, a chain, two tires, and a jersey. The total cost was about $500. Left Utah Wednesday, made it to Ontario Canada Friday. According to the tracking info, it then spent all of about 4 hours in customs. Then it was at my door Monday. Tax + handling fee + $15 duty for the jersey. 2. I ordered a wheelset from Florida. Shipping info: Friday left Tampa FLA - arrived in Miami NEXT Wednesday (yep USPS at it's finest), then arrived at Mississauga Customs Thursday. Cleared Miss. Customs the following WEDNESDAY (6 DAYS?!?!? I wasn't happy). Friday at 4:30pm they were at my door - a full TWO WEEKS after they were originally shipped. However, I was on the hook for taxes + the handling fee only. No duty which is strange because on the CBSA website their highest duty rates are for complete bikes and wheelsets and in this case the duty would have been around $100. I was thankful for that.

As for UPS, I order lots of things shipped with them and I get charged exactly $0 for brokerage fees. The secret is you have to use "worldwide" services when using UPS. The services cost a little more (for average size/weight packages it's about $20 more) but I've received at least 10 packages via these services and I paid tax I think maybe 5 times and also got dinged for duty charges once and ALWAYS the packages were at my door in 2 business days.

It's the whole "Fast," "Good" and "Cheap" thing:
If you want Fast and Good, it won't be Cheap.
If you want Good and Cheap, it won't be Fast.
If you want Fast and Cheap, it won't be Good.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

robgazoo said:


> looking to find a website I can order stuff on..free shipping? great prices? any comments?


What are you looking for?


----------



## Majorca (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't forget bike24.net . The prices is in euros but multiply by 1.32 and you have cad$. 
Whoever I order from 10 business days seems normal. My order of preference is: Ribble, bike24, chain reaction then wiggle. All have been good experiences but Ribble is consistently cheaper. Although I only order parts or tools.
For clothing I stick with MEC which is on par with the others for pricing.


----------



## SirVelo' (Aug 16, 2012)

Majorca said:


> Don't forget bike24.net . The prices is in euros but multiply by 1.32 and you have cad$.
> Whoever I order from 10 business days seems normal. My order of preference is: Ribble, bike24, chain reaction then wiggle. All have been good experiences but Ribble is consistently cheaper. Although I only order parts or tools.
> For clothing I stick with MEC which is on par with the others for pricing.


I vouch for Bike24.net as well.

I have bought several campy groupsets from them as well as other parts in seperate orders...I have always received my order within a week and have never been hit with any duties or taxes!!

I have alos ordered from Wiggle, PBK, Ribble...all good, but sometimes get hit with customs & taxes.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Is a bike-in-a-box considered to be a complete bike (subject to duty) or a box full of parts (not subject to duty)?


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have used Merlin and Wiggle never paid any kind of duty or even had to pay GST. Just recieved a new stem and Ultegra carbon pedals from Merlin , took 11 days to show up. It seems to me if it comes Royal Mail to Canada Post you will not have any problems..


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

My last order from Jenson was placed on a Thursday morning. I got everything the following day and used my new lights that night! That's awesome.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

My first order from Wiggle came in and it was nothing but a smooth, quick transaction. I ordered a new Selle Italia seat it was around $130 with free shipping. I went with the free shipping option and it was sent via Royal Mail/Canada Post. I was not charged any customs or tax. The shipping was super quick, especially since it was coming from the UK. The order was shipped out Monday and I received today (Friday)!


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had no issues with Merlin or Wiggle from the UK. 

Nashbar has much slower shipping, but for some of their deals the wait is worth it. 

Jenson is super quick but they have been getting a lot stricter on their price match policy. 

They have recently been comparing the prices with shipping, or not accepting a price match due to them offering free shipping (which doesn't apply to Canada).


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Hahaha. Exactly. I've had the same discussion with Jenson. Write in the price match box that you're from Canada and you don't get their free shipping. Maybe they will be nice and match the price.


----------



## greco (Aug 24, 2012)

Anybody try RealCyclist.com?


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

greco said:


> Anybody try RealCyclist.com?



I have good experience of course duty but still cheaper than and more selection that i could find local.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I just got a call today from Nashbar who informed me that since they no longer ship to storage companies, I couldn't ship to the Kinek point at Storage Central in Buffalo, NY. This is the most popular site, according to the Kinek website.

I have shipped to there before, but not any longer. Instead I have to use another option on the same Kinek website. Just in case you wanted to buy from Nashbar and pick up in Buffalo. Not really a good order experience.


----------



## Maciekz (Nov 7, 2014)

.je said:


> I just got a call today from Nashbar who informed me that since they no longer ship to storage companies, I couldn't ship to the Kinek point at Storage Central in Buffalo, NY. This is the most popular site, according to the Kinek website.
> 
> I have shipped to there before, but not any longer. Instead I have to use another option on the same Kinek website. Just in case you wanted to buy from Nashbar and pick up in Buffalo. Not really a good order experience.


Thank you for great info


----------



## OldMe (Aug 26, 2014)

Before I order anything on line I see if my LBS (LaBicicletta - La Bicicletta - The Best Online Bike Shop in Toronto) can get me what I want. Don't mind to pay extra couple dollars if they are willing to get me what I want. Otherwise, I would hit Chain Reaction or CyclePath web sites and see if they have what I need 

I just picked the Elite E-Motion rollers which I ordered 7 days ago from Chain Reaction (UK). Considering the the fact it was shipped from Belfast, the DHL driver tried to deliver this package last Friday (5 days from the day I place the order). Unfortunately, I wasn't home so I drove to Brampton today and picked the package myself. I had to pay $251.00 (taxes and duty fee) but considering the price of rollers it was expected


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Usually I find the UK sites have the best prices, and if I can keep it under $100 or so there aren't extra fees. I usually find a lot of things are very competitive at MEC, especially small items and non-pro tools like I'm looking for, so I'll usually buy from them.. unless ebay has it for $3 or something.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone used NL Post for shipping? Can you track your shipment after it leaves NL?

I ordered from Aliexpress, and was able to ship to NL, but after it left NL, the only info is "The item is on transport to the country of destination.". This was 2015-12-07, 3 weeks ago, and nothing from Europe has taken that long in the past. 

Canada Post does recognize the tracking number in their system. Other shipments through HK Post are trackable through CP.

Has anyone been able to track an NL Post shipment after it leaves the NL?

Edit: I googled, and no, you can't track it. In 2011 they should be adding that feature, but for now, we just have to wait for 2011. :confused5:

In any case, the package arrived today, the day after I posted.


----------

